
Why does modern India need Feminism? - fiinovation
https://medium.com/@Fiinovationblog/why-does-modern-india-need-feminism-66b9c0cfa9b4
======
chmaynard
After a short visit to Delhi and the golden triangle in March 2017, I came
away with the impression that India is a broken country. The only thing that
will save it is a strict one-child policy to control its Malthusian population
growth.

